# Linux compatible Webcams



## faraaz (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking of picking up a Logitech web cam...

*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/2988&cl=ch,de

I want to know if it is good, and also if it is compatible with Ubuntu?? I'm going to be using Ubuntu 7.10 with it, once it gets released of course...and I'm planning on using this with Skype and Pidgin...of course, I haven't used video chatting with these programs before so I don't know if these actually support video chatting either...

SO...if you guys could recommend a program which works with MSN/Skype/Yahoo protocols and has video chatting, I'd appreciate it.

And yeah, lemme know if my webcam will work with Ubuntu...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

Most of the Logitech Quickcam branded Webcams work in Linux. So get one of those to be sure.

Pidgin doesn't support VideoChat yet. You may hafta use Gyach for that. You haf beta version of Skype for Linux now.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

we have gnomemeeting... dont we ?


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Oct 7, 2007)

well it's good see people r using linux are trying to use it in future well logitech is well known brand and i think it would be work for ubuntu ........


----------

